# I think I found a cure for my LG



## balesh (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey,

Just wanted to say its great to have stumbled on this forum..for a long time i thought i was alone with this problem. I have been smelling like leaky gas for about 13-14 years. It has totally ruined my teenage and young adult years. When I think of all my lost potential it makes me want to cry.

At first i thought it was all in my head as i was always anxious (im a shallow breather) and began developing OCD (always fearful if I smell) but in the last year or two i began leaning towards candida/parasites as the cause. I changed my diet almost 360 and adopted a low carb/sugar diet and elimination diet...I lost about 20-30 lbs and looked almost anorexic at one point but I did manage to somewhat gain some control over my symptoms. I tried coconut oil, goldenseal, oil of oregano, grapefruit seed extract ect ect.. Doctors were never much help they always say its IBS and wanted to prescribe anti-depressants..I tried paxil for a few years with no improvement.

Then about two weeks ago I stumbled on an article about low stomach acid....and the symptoms and the things that go along with it (bacterial overgrowth and candida). I always had a kind of post nasal drip, where i feel that i need to constantly swallow this mucous/saliva at the back of my throat. Sometimes I get itchy around the anus, sometimes my anus area would sweat and I smell really bad (sometimes my breadth..other times lg) especially after eating dairy.

So I started taking HCI betaine and digestive enzymes before each meal. Its been about a week and results are pretty damn amazing!!! I would say I have it, the smell that is, controlled at about 90% in just a week. Im slowly growing in confidence....

I once read somewhere that you will never be able to get rid of SIBO or candida unless you get your stomach acid levels back to normal..Other wise you are providing them with an ideal environment by having undigested food delivered to them to ferment.

Has anyone else tried HCI with meals? It may not be the solution for everyone here..but it has been helping me alot.


----------



## balesh (Apr 20, 2013)

hey pengu,

its called 'digest more HCI' by renew life. i take about 3 pills a couple minutes before a meal. it contains protease, amylase, lipase, lactase, cellulase invertase, malt diatase, pectinase, phytase, butyric acid and betaine hci. I'm not sure if its the enzymes or the hci that has been helping but most likely both.

Im now looking for stand-alone betaine HCI pills so that I can experiment with taking them without any enzymes..as the enzymes are kinda expensive at $25 for 90 pills.

This might not be the cure for candida or whatever, but it might be a step in the right direction. Allowing undigested food to ferment in your intestines is probably one of the causes for this disease.

If you do try it..please let me know but its important to be consistent and take them with ANY food even quick snacks in between meals.

The other day I had some pinneaple without the pills and I had a relapse that lasted a day.

Good luck and I hope it works for you as well.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

I tried using betaine HCL enzymes, high dose(1000mg+) for 2 days and i felt extra warm sensation in anal area when i sit. I will once again try using 500mg HCL capsules.

Balesh please let us know how only HCL capsules work for you. Did you feel instant relief from LG or did it take a while to notice difference?


----------



## balesh (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey,

So I tried the betaine HCI on its own for about a week and eventually cheated on my diet (I had beer and pizza) and the FBO came back pretty strong. So I guess i'm back to the drawing board. Although I still do believe that digestive enzymes might be useful when combined with diet and other supplements...

On another note..I've been testing the psyllium husk powder/ liquid caprilic acid and bentonite clay shakes twice a day combined with a somewhat strict candida diet and have been seeing good results after a week. I can smell things clearly again (I know when I can't smell anything..it means that MY odour is strong)

I've also been noticing since starting the shakes some kind of whitish/grey stuff mixed in my BMs..Maybe its yeast..i don't know. I did take a picture. My bowel movements are much bulkier now whereas before they were more often malformed and greasy.

I will continue with these shakes and am currently trying to make homemade sauerkraut (which is a great probiotic) These tips all came from Rfairfield on another post.

I'll keep you posted


----------



## balesh (Apr 20, 2013)

No. I was taking the betaine GCI for a week after I cheated.. and I didn't see any improvement. Normally two days on the diet makes things much better. Maybe it was the combo of digestive enzymes and HCI..I don't know.

I do get warm anus and sometimes moisture down there. It often feels itchy/irritated..I can't smell the odor..but for the most part I can sense its there as I get anxious/irritable, I can't smell anything at all ( I guess my own odor is blocking out all other smells) and by judging the reactions of others. Sometimes i get a twitch on my eye lids.

Been taking raw homemade sauerkraut and psyllium/caprilic acid shakes for a couple days now and keeping to the somewhat strict diet. Things are going pretty well. Have been getting the on again-off again headaches and fatigue.. I wonder if its die-off reactions.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

balesh said:


> Sometimes i get a twitch on my eye lids.


duuuuuuuuuuude, me too. i had a very bad twitch in my left eyelid for a month before things got bad, and pretty much constantly afterwards. it went away as soon as i corrected my posture. not had it since. i thought it may be due to a fractured or dislocated coccyx, apparently bone damage can cause a twitchy eyelid.


----------



## balesh (Apr 20, 2013)

Pengu:

Right now I would say the odour is reduced at 90-95%... Im following the candida diet (althought i do eat a large bag of regular/plain potato chips everyday) and taking oil of oregano at 80% strength and psyllium fiber and capirilic acid shakes twice a day. Trying to cut sugar out completely. Im begining to think that if I do cut the chips out of my diet I might be 100% odour free but am worried about losing weight. Have you tried any kind of diet in the past or present? which foods make your symptoms worse?

Westr.

The twitch in the eyelid seems to only happen when I start to smell like ****.It does'nt last long..But i think it has to do with a reaction to the odor/bacteria in the air not as a cause (kinda like a sneeze)

On another note my second batch of homemade sauerkraut was a disaster so i had to throw it out. I'm now trying to find somewhere where i can buy the stuff.

Cheers


----------



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

In 1 month I have lost a stone from just over 10 stone to 9 stone because Ive tried to cut out everything that might cause me to smell its been so hard! All I eat every day is dairy/wheat/gluten free cereal with lactose free millk, ham or mackeral on rice cakes with little gem lettuce along with probiotics. Its so hard to know what else to eat as I cant risk smelling really bad at work, I feel I really need a specialist to help me with a diet so will have to try to get that sorted as this whole situation is not good. Tried eating some beef mince meat with organic brown rice this evening so will see if that causes any bad smells, Im not sure if I can smell something already but will give it a day and see.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

^^ be careful with lactose free milk, in the early days my smell got worse after switching to soy milk, something about the inulin. i switched to tuna on rice cakes for breakfast and lunch, then eventually tuna omlette on rice cakes. im also not so sure about lettuce, this one time i hate 1/2 an iceburg lettuce to see what would happen and it caused a stink. ive also had a bad week after switching my lunch to raw veg so i reckon it may be hard to digest.


----------

